# Festplatte im Wechselrhamen.



## adam (16. Januar 2003)

Hi
Habe gerade meine ältere 20 GB Festplatte in einem Wechselrahmen an meinem PC angeschlossen. Habe sonst eine 80 GB die einwandfrei funktioniert. In der 20 GB wird im BIOS die volle Kapazität erkannt, in win2000 aber nur ca. 8 GB. Wo kann ein Fehler hier liegen ?
Adam


----------



## eViLaSh (17. Januar 2003)

warscheinlich sind nur 8 gb partitioniert !

in win2k gibts unter systemsteuerung irgendwo so ein programm (habs leider nicht hier, sonst könnt ich dir das genauer beschreiben  )
damit kannst du den rest partitionieren, oder verschieben.


als 2. möglichkeit einfach die ganze platte nochmal formatieren und ganz partitionieren.

als 3. möglichkeit partitionsmagic drüber laufen lassn.


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Januar 2003)

win2000 macht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann,
immer nur 8 gb, wenn die platte nicht
voll partitionert worden ist.

wie eViLaSh sagte, nur würde ich die zweite
möglichkeit vorziehen, dass neu aufspielen
entfällt und deine 20gb sind da.


----------



## fluessig (17. Januar 2003)

das partitionierungstool in win2000 das evilash meinte findest du, wenn du auf dem Arbeitsplatzsymbol die rechte Maustaste drückst, dann "Verwalten" wählst und auf Datenträgerverwaltung klickst. Der Rest sollte intuitiv zu bedienen sein.


----------



## adam (17. Januar 2003)

Windows formatiert auf 8 GB, Part. Magic zeigt die Platte als Dynamic Laufwerk und auch mit 8 GB, ohne Partitionen. Danke für Euere Hilfe, aber mit keine der Methoden komme ich weiter, vielleicht noch ne Idee ?


----------



## eViLaSh (20. Januar 2003)

hm, evtl. wurde der Rest beschädigt ?! k.a. :/


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. Januar 2003)

die platte zurückgeben und eine neue abholen.
wenn in windows immer nur 8gb angezeigt werden,
und das sogar mit partition magic, würde
ich sagen da ist was kaputt dran.

oder du rufst mal beim hersteller an und
fragst nach, wodran das liegen kann.


----------

